# Onkyo TX-NR515 - Looks good but having problems?



## wackychimp (Nov 27, 2012)

This receiver looks like it would fit what I'm looking for and then some. 


7.2
Zone 2 for the back deck
4K upscaling in case I need it in 3 years
Decent looking Android app
Network connection

However all of the reading I've been doing says that it's got really bad problems. There's a firmware fix for it but I can't get a vibe on whether the patch fixes the problems or not.

Is there a similar receiver I should consider if this one is junk? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. I would go with last year's TX-NR609 instead as the prices should be close. You would get a much stronger amplifier stage, THX Post Processing and Certification and more. In addition, the 609 has been quite solid for the vast majority of owners.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I would not mess with the lower-end Onkyo receivers.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I would concur with both of the above recommendations. Jack steering you towards previous models of Onkyo is a no brainer as Onkyo has gone to lesser versions of Audyssey.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

For the lower end models anyway. The Onkyo tx-nr818 would be my only choice for the new offerings as it offers Audyssey Multi EQ XT32.


----------



## wackychimp (Nov 27, 2012)

*EDIT*: Looking into it, some of the reviews on NewEgg & Amazon are complaining about failing units. :scratch:

------------
This is great! Thanks so much for the answers.

this looks like it would work perfectly in my intended setup.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

You know people dis Pioneer for no sub woofer eq but they make a good reliable product and the calibration they use allows the user to tweak the settings. Audessey does not allow that.
The Pioneer bench tests I have seen show that the output power holds up pretty well.
If you are willing to pony up the $$ for a 4k display you would not (should not) be looking at entry level AVRs so IMHO there is no reason for 4K video to be on the check list.
Newegg has some real good prices on the Pioneers, in each price bracket I think they are just as good as Onkyo, Denon, Yamaha AVRs are.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

chashint said:


> You know people dis Pioneer for no sub woofer eq but they make a good reliable product and the calibration they use allows the user to tweak the settings. Audessey does not allow that.
> The Pioneer bench tests I have seen show that the output power holds up pretty well.
> If you are willing to pony up the $$ for a 4k display you would not (should not) be looking at entry level AVRs so IMHO there is no reason for 4K video to be on the check list.
> Newegg has some real good prices on the Pioneers, in each price bracket I think they are just as good as Onkyo, Denon, Yamaha AVRs are.


Hello,
I am somewhat surprised you feel there is a negative perception towards Pioneer. Going over my entire post history here I honestly do not think I have ever said anything approaching dissing towards them. Moreover, I practically gushed about my admiration of the Bang & Olefsen ICEPowered SC Series Pioneer Elite AVR's. In addition, myself and others have pointed out many times that Pioneer along with Yamaha make some of the most reliable AVR's available. And finally, my last pre HDMI AVR was the MCACC equipped VSX-49txi and I loved it.

All this being said, the Subwoofer Channel is the one that tends to most benefit from advanced RoomEQ. However, in spite of Yamaha and Pioneer's proprietary RoomEQ's not going down to 20hz, I honestly cannot think of many if any instances where Members here have spoken ill of either. While I might personally prefer Audyssey equipped AVR/SSP's. It is just that. A preference.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

JJ,
I haven't noticed any dissing on this site. But there is definitely a bias toward Onkyo whenever a different manufacturer is mentioned. 
It's happened to me several times when I would recommended a unit other than Onkyo. Once not long ago I specifically recommended a particular Denon unit because it had adequate power and it had better Audyssey than the equivalent Onkyo. Others didn't diss my Denon recommendation but they said they wouldn't recommend it because it didn't bench test as well as Onkyo. I said what does it matter as long as something is adequate. The Denon's power was adequate + it had better Audyssey, that's a winner in my book.

I've seen this quite a few times with other posters and other recommendations.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

gdstupak said:


> JJ,
> I haven't noticed any dissing on this site. But there is definitely a bias toward Onkyo whenever a different manufacturer is mentioned.
> It's happened to me several times when I would recommended a unit other than Onkyo. Once not long ago I specifically recommended a particular Denon unit because it had adequate power and it had better Audyssey than the equivalent Onkyo. Others didn't diss my Denon recommendation but they said they wouldn't recommend it because it didn't bench test as well as Onkyo. I said what does it matter as long as something is adequate. The Denon's power was adequate + it had better Audyssey, that's a winner in my book.
> 
> I've seen this quite a few times with other posters and other recommendations.


It is a matter of preference and not bias to me. Many of us here happen to own Onkyo AVR/SSP's and the experience has been quite positive. Things like having HQV Reon (in the past) and HQV Vida Video Processing, Audyssey, and pretty impressing amplifier stages in the THX Certified models combined with excellent pricing makes it hard not to recommend them. With the Onkyo 600 Series being the top selling AVR's for several years both in the US and much of the ROW, it is not just HTS. 

That being said, certain AV Forums seem to be overwhelmingly negative towards Onkyo. And some here choose not to use Onkyo. Matters not.


----------

